
Behind the Scenes of Facebook’s Oculus Insight VR Tracking Technology - lisajaloza
https://tech.fb.com/the-story-behind-oculus-insight-technology/
======
1-6
It looks like they've went the reverse route by adding structured light IR
emitters to spread into the surrounding environment from the main head unit
(sorta like the Microsoft Kinect).

The older unit required 2-3 external B&W webcams to do whole room VR and it
was sensing the position of the IR LEDs on the headset and controllers.

